# Is gambling online illegal in Dubai?



## SIAN0884 (May 24, 2013)

Hey, I was hoping for some advice please!

Does anyone have advice on whether you can use online betting sites like 'betfair' or other British sites legally in Dubai? My fiance would need to use them for work, and from what we've seen so far it's a bit of a grey area.

Huge thanks in advance!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

SIAN0884 said:


> Hey, I was hoping for some advice please!
> 
> Does anyone have advice on whether you can use online betting sites like 'betfair' or other British sites legally in Dubai? My fiance would need to use them for work, and from what we've seen so far it's a bit of a grey area.
> 
> Huge thanks in advance!


It's not a grey area as it's illegal. That doesn't mean it doesn't happen though - allegedly Much like many other things here - allegedly


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

SIAN0884 said:


> Hey, I was hoping for some advice please!
> 
> Does anyone have advice on whether you can use online betting sites like 'betfair' or other British sites legally in Dubai? My fiance would need to use them for work, and from what we've seen so far it's a bit of a grey area.
> 
> Huge thanks in advance!


Nice work if you can get it!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

two guys in the office live on UK betting sites via their phones....


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

vantage said:


> two guys in the office live on UK betting sites via their phones....


Do they ever do any work?


----------

